# Pierce vs. Dirk



## Kaboom Brown (Jul 15, 2002)

I think that if Pierce was the only star player on his team and he got 30-35 minutes a game he would be putting up much better numbers than Nowitzki. And don't forget Pierce's great D and the lack of it for Dirk. As of the moment P-dub is only playing in the 20-25 minute range. On the offensive end both Dirk and Paul are unstoppable but their defense is what seperates them. It is as simple as that.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Dirk is underrated as a defender. Dirk is better than Pierce. Just look @ how he has half of Germanys points every game.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Besides Nash, Finley, NVE and LaFreanyz are all stars too.


----------



## Hawkeye Pierce (Jul 15, 2002)

i think they are about equal, dirk is great and a huge offensive weapon but so is pierce, and pierce is a better defender, id say they are equal.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Dragnsmke1*

You cant compare how Dirk does on team Germany to how Pierce does. Team Germany is Dirk and some guys who might make a JUCO team.


----------



## Hitman (Jul 16, 2002)

I think Pierce is an unbelievable player, one of the top 7 or 8 in the world,but....

Dirk is better. A seven footer who can play inside, put the ball on the floor and nail the 23 footer with ease....


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hitman</b>!
> 
> Dirk is better. A seven footer who can play inside, put the ball on the floor and nail the 23 footer with ease....


:yes: I agree-Dirk is the better player.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

I would for sure take dirk cause of his size and agility.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Pierce is better. He has to play with a bunch of NBA all-stars, which hurts his stats in the World Games. Nowitzki gets to be the only scoring threat on a team full of bums. Of course he is gonna put up insane stats.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Pierce is better. He has to play with a bunch of NBA all-stars, which hurts his stats in the World Games. Nowitzki gets to be the only scoring threat on a team full of bums. Of course he is gonna put up insane stats.


I disagree-Nowtizki puts up as good as numbers, if not better than Pierce in the NBA and Dirk plays on the Mavs who have more superstars and stars than the Celtics...so the argument about Dirk playing better because he has weaker teammates doesn't really work becuase he still plays better in the NBA too.


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Besides Nash, Finley, NVE and LaFreanyz are all stars too.



Exactly! That's why Peirce is better. Dirk never sees double teams because the Mavs have so many offensive weapons.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> 
> 
> I disagree-Nowtizki puts up as good as numbers, if not better than Pierce in the NBA and Dirk plays on the Mavs who have more superstars and stars than the Celtics...so the argument about Dirk playing better because he has weaker teammates doesn't really work becuase he still plays better in the NBA too.


They do have comparable stats, but Pierce edges him out slightly. My argument does work. I advise you to look at the shots per game difference between Pierce and Nowitzki during the regular season and then look at the difference in the World Championships. You will see the light....


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> You will see the light....



:laugh: I'm still going with Dirk


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SikHandlez24</b>!
> Exactly! That's why Peirce is better. Dirk never sees double teams because the Mavs have so many offensive weapons.


But out west Dirk sees alot better and bigger big men in the post trying to get his stuff out of there, besides I like Dirk cause he played some center, and out east, he would play half the games at center.

-Petey


----------



## TheRealist (Jul 24, 2002)

Dirk in a heartbeat! This kid got mad skillz. Can do it all except play D. Dirk and Pierce are about equal on defense.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

its even


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Not even close*

Dirk is one of the top 5 in the world and his D. looks pretty good. He plays good man to man, and team defense.

He singled handed almost beat the the USA. To bad Germany doesn't have a good division 1 player on the team to help out.

He is double-team and tripled team most of the game and ran out of gas at the end.

Paul is on of the top 20 players in the world.


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRealist</b>!
> Dirk in a heartbeat! This kid got mad skillz. Can do it all except play D. Dirk and Pierce are about equal on defense.


what are u talking about dirk has no D pierce is a great defender and pierce has mad skills too dirk has finley nash lafrentz van exel and more players to help him out pierce just has walker and on every possesion pierce is doubled dirk is never doubled cause he has so muh talent around him thats y pierce is better


----------



## TheRealist (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>celticsrule0873</b>!
> 
> 
> what are u talking about dirk has no D pierce is a great defender and pierce has mad skills too dirk has finley nash lafrentz van exel and more players to help him out pierce just has walker and on every possesion pierce is doubled dirk is never doubled cause he has so muh talent around him thats y pierce is better


Who really cares how much talent dirk has around him. He can't possibly be the better player because he has more talent around him? Nice argument. No matter how much talent dirk has on his team, he still is the best player on that team. To say that he never gets doubled is pretty weak. And Pierce is not even a great defender on his best day.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>celticsrule0873</b>!
> 
> 
> what are u talking about dirk has no D


Your just reciting what you heard years ago. If you even watched the championships you saw Dirk can play D and he can do it all on the court. Cmon man stop letting you team pride get in the way with reality. The Mavs D is to out run other teams and let them waste all that energy trying to erase a 20 point lead. Dirk also has to share shots with fin, nash, Van Exel, and Lafreantz yet he still gets 25/10 every night. Even in the WC all the papers are saying that Pierce is just jacking the ball up every time he gets it. Basically hes pulling an Iverson for the USA squad and you think that makes him better? Dirk singlehandedly had all of us scared of an upset. Name one other player from the German sqaud...exactly!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Even in the WC all the papers are saying that Pierce is just jacking the ball up every time he gets it.


a) Pierce is making his shots, so keep jacking Paul.

b) They are under alot of pressure to win with some saying the win streak is in jeapordy, so keep jacking Paul.

c) I think if the other players were upset, Karl would have said something to Paul already, so keep jacking Paul.

-Petey


----------



## KS Hoopster (Sep 2, 2002)

I'm kind of torn on this issue b/c these are two of my favorite players in the league, but the difference i see b/w them is that dirk creates more of a matchup problem than pierce does, and also dirk may not be a great defender, but he is a very good rebounder and a better defender then many give him credit for, all u have to do is watch the world championship game against the US to understand this. That is why i give a slight edge to nowitzki. I consider both of these players to be in my top 5


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

I'm still laughing about "pierce is only one of the 20 best"

Look at his stats man, he gets less time, but still scores more, has better defense, has less good players on his team, and is better at almost every aspect of the game, except rebounding.:yes: 

Hey, all you kobe lovers, why isn't he out there working for his country? Jeez, and Garnett, and McGrady, and Shaq, :no: 

Don't any of these players care about their country?


----------



## riddler (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>STING</b>!
> I'm still laughing about "pierce is only one of the 20 best"
> 
> Look at his stats man, he gets less time, but still scores more, has better defense, has less good players on his team, and is better at almost every aspect of the game, except rebounding.:yes:
> ...


what about ray allen and all the others who made an excuse?


----------



## Kaboom Brown (Jul 15, 2002)

Without Pierce on their team, they would have lost at least once already. So to add to another's post, keep jacking paul.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kaboom Brown</b>!
> Without Pierce on their team, they would have lost at least once already. So to add to another's post, keep jacking paul.


Im pretty sure someone else would have taken to jacking shots up. Pierce finally had 1 good shooting game and your acting like hes the USA savior.


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

HOLY Crap man, I can't believe you're saying he _Isn't_. thats totally rediculous, he scores more than any US player in EVERY game and practically SINGLEHANDEDLY keeps them alive, and you say hes just jacking up shots? 

Right, you be that


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Dirk slight edge over Pierce*

Ok, have to admit that Paul Pierce is an explosive offensive player. I have been very impressed with his play in the WC and he is a step above the rest of the NBA players on that sqaud. 

He is elite player and as explosive offensively has you can get.

Funny, I watched him at Kansas and he was a much different player. How did he changed his game so freaking much. What kind of training is he doing.

He keeps getting better and better. Someone needs to check on what he is doing to improve so much.


----------



## LakerMania (Aug 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>STING</b>!
> Hey, all you kobe lovers, why isn't he out there working for his country? Jeez, and Garnett, and McGrady, and Shaq, :no:
> 
> Don't any of these players care about their country?


What kinda basketball mod are you if you don't even know why Shaq is out of the competition. And why did you leave Duncan off your names mentioned?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>STING</b>!
> HOLY Crap man, I can't believe you're saying he _Isn't_. thats totally rediculous, he scores more than any US player in EVERY game and practically SINGLEHANDEDLY keeps them alive, and you say hes just jacking up shots?
> 
> Right, you be that


He is not single handedly keeping them alive. Its not like they are winning by 2 and 3 point every night. I think you need to go check the stats on the usa website because Pierce isnt running away from the rest of the Americans like that. Keep in mind they are letting him put those shots up.


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

LakerMania, not cool, don't do it again, 

Shaq never goes to these things, don't act like he has some sort of terminal illness

Dragonsnake2 or whatever, I watched the games, they are struggeling, and Pierce is one of the main reasons they can win, for you to say he isn't important to their team is just... I can't even think of a word for it


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

Another thing Laker Mania, if i listed every player who didn't show up that i think should have, how long would my list be?

Just asking...


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Please cool it guys, it's not that big of an issue.

I will throw my two cents in here on this discussion, since I do have an opinion on this.

I'm glad our star players don't go out and possibly ruin a career on "world games" and "olympics." When I was younger, all we had going to such events were college players, not pros. Obviously this switch to putting pros on this has been a farce, as they usually blow everyone else away.

Anyways, I personally don't give a damn whether we "win" or "lose" in the world games or the olympics. I rather see the Lakers win title after title with healthy Shaqs and Kobes rather than see our "nation" win a meaningless "world championship."


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

STING, I just re-read those posts...Shaq is being hospitalized with liver damage due to all those pain-killers he took while playing last season.

The word "hospitalized" means being confined to a "hospital bed."

You want him maybe jump right out and do a monster dunk right there in the hospital ward, maybe?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

True, but the players on the floor for the US now aren't scrubs, and they are putting their careers on the line...

So it does make a comment on what people (the players) views are... I am a Nets fan as noted, and I can see why Kidd wants to take off, am I proud? No, I think he didn't think how much he could raise his value by pushing a team that was just thrown together on a streak to capture a championship of some sorts (for him in 2002).

-Petey


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I'm going to have to disagree...if a player wants to risk their career for a meaningless title (IMO), then that is their choice.

If I was that player's team owner, I would also be pissed off...that is my asset out there, risking a career-ending injury over a nothing title (again, IMO).


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

agreed, these games just arent important enough to be risking your career if you already have a nagging injury


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Then why should Reggie Miller play? What about Finely? Dirk and all these other guys? They play for pride, and these games do factor in when talking contract, I bet every agent would bring it up, and that is why I think players blowing it off are not thinking about, if they aren't just about serving their country.

-Petey


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't want to start a flame war or something here, but I think it is weird that Americans are so patriotic and yet the majority of them thinks the world championships (in bball) is "meaningless". 
If so, why would you engage in such a competition in the first place? Is it solely for marketing purposes?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>starvydas</b>!
> I don't want to start a flame war or something here, but I think it is weird that Americans are so patriotic and yet the majority of them thinks the world championships (in bball) is "meaningless".


Apples and oranges, my friend.

We "Americans"  can still be patriotic and not give a damn about the world championships...they just don't compare.



> If so, why would you engage in such a competition in the first place? Is it solely for marketing purposes?


Bingo. You get the Christmas turkey!

I think that's *exactly* it...I won't go so far as to say all the players participating are doing it solely to enhance their marketing in the NBA, but I bet some are...and all are to a point, IMO.


----------



## dawicked (Aug 13, 2002)

What's the point in having USA participate in the olympics at all? if we're not gonna give it our best. All athletes do their sport for money. They all could get injured could they not? Or is basketball the most injury prone and bad injury prone?


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> 
> 
> Apples and oranges, my friend.
> ...


Sorry if I offended you Ron. I think I have not made myself clearly understood. I was not talking about Americans in general, but about American sportsmen. Whenever I see an international competition (Olympic Games, etc..) I always have the impression that American sportsmen, when they are on the podium or during the national anthem, take it very seriously, that they are really proud to represent their country, etc.. As a comparison, the behaviour of French sportsmen is completely different: most of the times you'll see them goofing around during the national anthem.
That's why it struck me that the situation was a bit different in bball. Not that it really matters...



> Bingo. You get the Christmas turkey!
> 
> I think that's *exactly* it...I won't go so far as to say all the players participating are doing it solely to enhance their marketing in the NBA, but I bet some are...and all are to a point, IMO.


Don't you think it is sad? Now I am an European and I would always root for the underdogs (i.e. the team that the US will be playing in the Finals). However, I would prefer seeing a committed US team blow out their opponents rather than seeing a US team lose because all they carew about is $$$.

Also, if marketing is the key here, how do you explain that so many players don't want to play for US team (Ray allen for example)? Wouldn't it be in their own inetrest?


----------



## FOREVER_BEST (Sep 5, 2002)

WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT !!!!!are we not giving our best by sending the likes of FINLEY.....PIERCE.....BRAND AND BARON DAVIS ?? oh please.....stop kidding me..they might not be as good as KOBE....SHAQ....C WEBB KG.....DUNCAN OR AI...but clearly they are in the same league they are the cream of the crops and true mega-superstars in the league also...so stop saying "whats the point to participate in the competition if we are not sending our best"..what we send are the best of the best if not the best
and the gap between the likes of joneal....brand....pierce....finley....baron davis......isnt all that far off to the likes of shaq.....cwebb....duncan......kg......kobe..kidd......etc


----------



## dawicked (Aug 13, 2002)

I agree with you on what you're saying Forever but Shaq is a HUGE difference alone. IMO he can be put on any team with decent players and make them a huge winner. No one would be able to stop Shaq.. no one. He would get the other teams players in foul trouble and sitting on the bench and would score almost at will, something USA needed lastnight. So anyways, that's fine to say that maybe about those other guys but you can't say that about Shaq. He's a huge difference. I'm not even a big fan of the guy.


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

DAMN, word really DOESN'T get around here in kansas, i had no idea Shaq was hospitalized, sorry if i offended anyone, i seriously had no idea :no:


----------



## STING (May 29, 2002)

I agree with Petey, It does mean something, I don't know about everyone else, but i take pride in living in the worlds best basketball nation, and it only seems fair for the players that get so rich off the nation and the sport represent their nation and the sport in return.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

All these teams have insurance. IF those lost a player, they would recap in alot of money, I bet alot of these policies have terms for missed playoff money and other things.

-Petey


----------

